# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Pershendetje nga une

## Busy Girl

Pershendetje une jam nje anetare e re me pseudonimin BUsy Girl frekuentoj per here te pare kete forum i cili me duket teper interesant dhe miqesor.
Emri im eshte Lola dhe jam 21 vjece nga qyteti i Durresit. Studjoj ne vit te 3 per Administrim Biznes. Shpresoj tju pelqej ashtu si me pelqeni ju mua ( kam ca kohe qe ju shoh kur flsini mes jush dhe kam krijuar simpatit e mia)  :llafazan: 
Jam pak llafazane por mesa kam pare ka plot si une ktu  :perqeshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Pershendetje une jam nje anetare e re me pseudonimin BUsy Girl frekuentoj per here te pare kete forum i cili me duket teper interesant dhe miqesor.
> Emri im eshte Lola dhe jam 21 vjece nga qyteti i Durresit. Studjoj ne vit te 3 per Administrim Biznes. Shpresoj tju pelqej ashtu si me pelqeni ju mua ( kam ca kohe qe ju shoh kur flsini mes jush dhe kam krijuar *simpatit* e mia) :
> Jam pak llafazane por mesa kam pare ka plot si une ktu



A bej pjese ne ate nr tend te simpative  :ngerdheshje: 


Mire se kini vini ne mesin tone... A ka apartment me qera 10 ditor ne durres po e rezervoj qysh tani per ne qershor   :perqeshje: 

UellKome

----------


## <katunari>

> Pershendetje une jam nje anetare e re me pseudonimin BUsy Girl frekuentoj per here te pare kete forum i cili me duket teper interesant dhe miqesor.
> Emri im eshte Lola dhe jam 21 vjece nga qyteti i Durresit. Studjoj ne vit te 3 per Administrim Biznes. Shpresoj tju pelqej ashtu si me pelqeni ju mua ( kam ca kohe qe ju shoh kur flsini mes jush dhe kam krijuar simpatit e mia) 
> Jam pak llafazane por mesa kam pare ka plot si une ktu


Mireseerdhe Busy Girl..
kalofsh mire ne mesin tone

----------


## Busy Girl

> A bej pjese ne ate nr tend te simpative 
> 
> 
> Mire se kini vini ne mesin tone... A ka apartment me qera 10 ditor ne durres po e rezervoj qysh tani per ne qershor  
> 
> UellKome


Hahah po ben pjese ne nr tim te simpative sa per apartament nuk besoj por nese do kam nje dhome ngjithur me timen bosh  :perqeshje:  



> Mireseerdhe Busy Girl..
> kalofsh mire ne mesin tone


 Besoj se do ja kaloj per mrekulli flm

----------


## alem_de

Duresake.

----------


## anita340

Mireseerdhe Busy Girl! Kalofsh mire ketej!

----------


## Busy Girl

> Hahahahha, me mjafton edhe nje dhome shpresoj qe te ket internet bilem komunikojm ketu ne forum  do marr laptopin me vete  Te flm qe mke fut ne listen e rrethit te ngushte te simpative


po merre laptopinnese sdo te me shohesh afer deres ahhaha



> Duresake.


Pershendetje alem_de flm per mikpritjen



> Mireseerdhe Busy Girl! Kalofsh mire ketej!


Ashtu shpresoj flm

----------


## white_snake

Busy Girl mire se na erdhe. Kalofsh sa me bukur.

Kur pash pseudonimin tend ne fillim mendova se ishte Busty Girl e jo Busy Girl, mendova 'ja nje vajze qe s'ngurron te rklamohet'  :buzeqeshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

iiiiiiiiiiii cjane keto mendime more djal obobo ahha nejse jam busy girl totalisht e pa rreklamueshme   :perqeshje:

----------


## stern

Mire se erdhe Durrsake
Kalofsh sa me kendeshem





> Alem De, mos ma nguc Busy Girl-in se ti nguci krejt simpatijat qe i ke ne forum a u morem vesh


PpPpP I ndave tapit bace :u shkriva:

----------


## B@Ne

Mire se na erdhe moj çupe , qendrim te kendshem ne ket mes  :buzeqeshje: 
ps, kujdes se ka çuna te frikshem forumi ,  :shkelje syri:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

> Ne as nje menyre kur ta bej gjith ate mund te vi deri ne Durres pranoj me me qef ti kaloj pushimet me ty Busy Girl se sa me Lexusin.


jaaaaaaaaaaa e shehhhhhhhhhh lexues heee plasss



> Mire se na erdhe moj çupe , qendrim te kendshem ne ket mes 
> ps, kujdes se ka çuna te frikshem forumi ,


EEEEEE me te vertet te frikshem shyqyr qe si kam perball se na moren ne qafe haha

----------


## alem_de

> aaaaaaaaaa me quajti interesazhie materialiste iiiiiiiii more ti 300 i ke pak sisi thone pak me kushtet qe po te ofroja nejse si te duash e lejme pazarin edhe 298  euro si thua ahah


Me falni per nderhyrejn Busy Girl,keto cmime jane vetem per Lexusin apo edhe per mua? :perqeshje:

----------


## kleadoni

Teorikisht keto tema jane  per prezantim te anetareve e per urimin e mire se ardhjes nga te tjeret, e jo t'i beni chit-chat. 

Mire se erdhe Busy Girl, uroj te behesh anetare aktive ne kete forum.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Pershendetje une jam nje anetare e re me pseudonimin BUsy Girl frekuentoj per here te pare kete forum i cili me duket teper interesant dhe miqesor.
> Emri im eshte Lola dhe jam 21 vjece nga qyteti i Durresit. Studjoj ne vit te 3 per Administrim Biznes. Shpresoj tju pelqej ashtu si me pelqeni ju mua ( kam ca kohe qe ju shoh kur flsini mes jush dhe kam krijuar simpatit e mia) 
> Jam pak llafazane por mesa kam pare ka plot si une ktu


pha Sa kohe kam qe kerkoj ne rrushe si ti qe te menaxhoj biznesin tim ne Shijak, Durres dhe Tirane. Do te ve menjeher drejtoreshe te pergjithshme.

Ma jep i cik nr e cel  :perqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

ou pa me thene ca biznesi drejton ste jap gje llaf per asgje se ju shijaksit jeni shkrepse mrena ne uj mer ahahahha hajde du pergjigjje edhe meqe ra llafi punen e dua me siguracione ahha

----------


## EuroStar1

> ou pa me thene ca biznesi drejton ste jap gje llaf per asgje se ju shijaksit jeni shkrepse mrena ne uj mer ahahahha hajde du pergjigjje edhe meqe ra llafi punen e dua me siguracione ahha


Shes mille...

P.S

Per cfar te duhet siguracioni ty mi, ku ka burr none me tprek me dore kur tjesh me mu  :perqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

hahahahaha ti shet mill eeee sma mush menjen  ncuq ncuq te shisje mill ma kishe bo ftesen te zbukurume me Euro ahha
Sa per siguracionin ky eshte problemi qe duhet me nejt afer teje ahaha

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Pershendetje une jam nje anetare e re me pseudonimin BUsy Girl frekuentoj per here te pare kete forum i cili me duket teper interesant dhe miqesor.
> Emri im eshte Lola dhe jam 21 vjece nga qyteti i Durresit. Studjoj ne vit te 3 per Administrim Biznes. Shpresoj tju pelqej ashtu si me pelqeni ju mua ( kam ca kohe qe ju shoh kur flsini mes jush dhe kam krijuar simpatit e mia) 
> Jam pak llafazane por mesa kam pare ka plot si une ktu


Mirë se erdhe Lola!
Për fillim edhe po na pëlqen, s' qahemi! Eh, sa për llafazane mos u mundo të na e mbushësh mendjen me 32 postime! ( hahahahahah. natyrisht kjo ishe me humor, por do bindesh se në forumin tonë humori s'pushon kurrë!!)

edhe një herë
Mirë se erdhe,
Respekt,

----------


## Busy Girl

po nga  mengjesi deri tani mire jam ahhaha e shoh qe ketu ka shume tipa te ndryshem dhe kjo me pelqen shpresoj tia kaloj akoma me bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------

